# Joe Riggs on Kimbo Slice



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote from mmaweekly.com



> Fight fans, take notice: In a small way, Joe Riggs helped create Kimbo Slice.
> 
> The year is 2003. Riggs is at least a year away from his UFC debut. He’s fighting for $1,000 a show, good money for him at the time. Slice’s manager, Icy Mike, puts out a challenge to tough guys around the country – come to Florida if you think you can beat up Kimbo Slice. Win, and you get $10,000.
> 
> ...


The legend of Kimbo Slice continues, more myth than man.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah they only gave kimbo people that didn't have fight experience. I remember one fight i saw with kimbo against some fat guy in some gym and the guy was kneeing kimbo in the face and his posse came over and told him he could do that and started breaking the fight up.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

yorT said:


> Yeah they only gave kimbo people that didn't have fight experience. I remember one fight i saw with kimbo against some fat guy in some gym and the guy was kneeing kimbo in the face and his posse came over and told him he could do that and started breaking the fight up.


 
Supposedly, that was what the underground community down here labled as his only like loss......they apparently agreed there would only be striking but as the fight went on the white guy started takin Kimbo down.....either way I dont think Joe Riggs could even take Kimbo.....

let me be clear i cannot stand kimbo and think he is a disgrace to this sport....but Joe riggs talkin shit........:dunno:


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Supposedly, that was what the underground community down here labled as his only like loss......they apparently agreed there would only be striking but as the fight went on the white guy started takin Kimbo down.....either way I dont think Joe Riggs could even take Kimbo.....
> 
> let me be clear i cannot stand kimbo and think he is a disgrace to this sport....but Joe riggs talkin shit........:dunno:


It was supposed to be no ground work which is funny cus when gannon did take him to the ground hed stand back up willingly and when kimbo took him down he kept punching even though he was the one whod said no ground work.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah they said no kicks and no fighting on the ground, Gannon kneed him and had him in a standing guillotine and Kimbos "posse" and some pimp looking fella jumped in.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kimbo's hype will be his downfall...*

...Kimbo's manager says Kimbo is the toughest guy in the world. He is offering anybody 10k to go to Miami and beat Kimbo. All this Kimbo hype is going to catch up with him. Slice has been doggin'Mixed Martial Arts fighters. All Kimbo has is 2 hands...that's it. 2 hands just aren't enough anymore. (i.e..just ask Chuck Liddell). 
...Eventually Kimbo will have to face Antonio Silva for the Elite XC HW Title. Let's see just how tough Kimbo really is. He has no ground game. Antonio Silva has over 10years of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu on his resume. Kimbo would get owned by Silva and exposed like the rookie he is. Maybe once Kimbo gets choked to sleep, then maybe he'll have a little more respect for MMA fighters. 

P.S. I would love to see Brock Lesner give Kimbo a Rampage style powerbomb KO slam...that would be hilarious!:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Kimbo's manager says Kimbo is the toughest guy in the world. He is offering anybody 10k to go to Miami and beat Kimbo. All this Kimbo hype is going to catch up with him. Slice has been doggin'Mixed Martial Arts fighters. All Kimbo has is 2 hands...that's it. 2 hands just aren't enough anymore. (i.e..just ask Chuck Liddell).
> ...Eventually Kimbo will have to face Antonio Silva for the Elite XC HW Title. Let's see just how tough Kimbo really is. He has no ground game. Antonio Silva has over 10years of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu on his resume. Kimbo would get owned by Silva and exposed like the rookie he is. Maybe once Kimbo gets choked to sleep, then maybe he'll have a little more respect for MMA fighters.
> 
> P.S. I would love to see Brock Lesner give Kimbo a Rampage style powerbomb KO slam...that would be hilarious!:thumb02:


 
I was gonna post how hillarios would it be if Lesner just showed to Kimbo's mgr and was like I want my ten grand....


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

lol Joe Riggs.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> Yeah they only gave kimbo people that didn't have fight experience. I remember one fight i saw with kimbo against some fat guy in some gym and the guy was kneeing kimbo in the face and his posse came over and told him he could do that and started breaking the fight up.


That guy your talking about was a UFC fighter at one time. I Forgot his name though. 

Riggs would've put a stamp on Slice:thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Not a big fan of Kimbo but i think Kimbo will beat Joe rigs with out a problem Easy KO for Kimbo.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Not only do I think joe would have beaten him, I think he would have beaten him via tko.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Joe Riggs was a monster Heavyweight back in the day, Kimbo would have been drinking tomato soup through a straw for a month.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Not only do I think joe would have beaten him, I think he would have beaten him via tko.


Kimbo's striking is really not that good. Riggs would have destroyed him. It wouldn't be even close. There isn't a heavyweight in MMA, who isn't over 40 with a half-way descent record that wouldn't destroy Kimbo.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

cabby said:


> That guy your talking about was a UFC fighter at one time. I Forgot his name though.
> 
> Riggs would've put a stamp on Slice:thumb02:


Sean Gannon i wanna say, i know Gannon is his last name. He was a cop and trained at a gym, after this Kimbo fight, he felt he deserved a shot at fighting, Dana didnt want to but for some reason he did and Gannon got probably one of the worst beatdowns in UFC history. Thats how the story has been explained to me atleast.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You're correct, it was Sean Gannon. Brandon Lee Hinkle whomped him something fierce.

And yes, Riggs would've punched Kimbo in the face a million times.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

ID06 said:


> Joe Riggs was a monster Heavyweight back in the day, Kimbo would have been drinking tomato soup through a straw for a month.


Isnt Riggs a welterweight?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

MADDSNIPER said:


> Isnt Riggs a welterweight?


Yeah, but he used to weigh 300lbs.. pretty crazy, I know.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...coldcall420...yeah bro...lol! same sheet of music...thx man!


----------

